# All I can say is "WOW"!!!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Baba and I was chating cigars about a week ago and he was telling me about how great the Tatuaje Black is. I know how limited they are and all and then he said he was going to send me one to try and I was tickled pink! Then he said he was going to send along some of his favorite smokes!! Well I recieved the package today and all I can say is WOW!!!:whoohoo: Mr Bill hit me with an Unbelievable selection of some of his favorites. Every one looks outstanding:dribble: Bill, you really out-did yourself man. I truly appreciate your generosity & I will definately enjoy these beauties


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! What a great bomb! 

Enjoy those beautiful smokes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn, nicely done! Tat black :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: Incredible!!! 


David, There are few that could deserve it more than you.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Smokes Baba Man! What a great group of cigars!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy shiite - what an excellent selection of smokes!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice looking cigars :dribble:.... I hope you enjoy them David.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Dam!! thats an awesome bomb!! Those Tatajes looks sooooo Gooood!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bill aka baba is still tearing up peoples neighborhood I see--Bill you will soon get yours Bud !


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Sweet Bomb


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous-anejo city


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

wow, fantastic hit!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is one helluva hit..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smokes,would love to try a Tat black


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's an amazing hit! I like how he 'lured' you in with the offer of a single stick and then WHAM!:biggrin:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Some people have all the luck


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's all I can say.... *WOW!*


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

What an awesome bomb! Enjoy.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Baba is a top notch BOTL he did the same thing to me on friday with some La Arura 100 anos and other Dominican puros


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Much agreed...WOW!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great hit....enjoy them


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

damn bro dat ass just got taped!!...very nice smokes there, for someone who is generous in trades such as yourself deserves the same in return.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow amazing selection there very nice


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice way to find a favorite!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow. what a great selection


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bill you did well there my friend


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man thats some really great stuff
lucky guy!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Unbeevable. That's an all star lineup for sure.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

What a selection for sure. Enjoy those BAD BOYS. Flint


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WOW!!! very nice!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Smokenj have been hitting us pretty hard. About time he was on the recieving side. Besides, I was out of White Owls. Joke


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn Bill I think you sent him all my favs me and you are definatly on the same page as far as smokes go you have great taste


----------

